# Help Sexing Babies?



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone could help me sex 9-day-old babies? The pictures aren't great but I know I'm not doing it right. I'm trying to rehome the litter so I really want to know which is what. Even an estimated ration would help.

Here are the pictures...If they aren't good, I apologize. I'm not sure how to restrain a baby without hurting it.

http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Rat sex/101_0682_zps61ffb9e7.jpg.html
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Rat sex/101_0680_zpsc87b5af0.jpg.html
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Rat sex/101_0678_zps40aece2d.jpg.html
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Rat sex/101_0676_zpsd2a8aa47.jpg.html
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Rat sex/101_0674_zps677fce5b.jpg.html
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Rat sex/101_0672_zpscc006caf.jpg.html
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Rat sex/101_0670_zps0e1b99fd.jpg.html
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Rat sex/101_0668_zpsc6d0de8d.jpg.html
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Rat sex/101_0666_zpsce4341b1.jpg.html
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Rat sex/101_0664_zpsbb4b2a9d.jpg.html
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Rat sex/101_0660_zps32f6030f.jpg.html
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Rat sex/101_0658_zpsf72ea8a0.jpg.html
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Rat sex/101_0655_zpsf6b29d48.jpg.html

Thanks!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.afrma.org/sexing101.htm

It's a little hard to tell from photos rather than in person. This website helped me learn what to look for. I was able to sex the babies when they were only 2 days old using this guide. I hope it helps! Good look with your babies!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

What I do to sex rats and mice is, when they start getting fur on their bellies the female's nipples will show. This is how I tell male and female apart at a young age.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I tried sexing them again, and three times I got the same count. 9 girls, 4 boys. Hopefully this stays the same when they get their fur in :]


----------

